

Little “Want” Button Code Foreshadows Big Things For Facebook Ecommerce - shill
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/03/little-want-button-code-forshadows-big-things-for-facebook-ecommerce/

======
herval
Following suit on the trend initiated by Twitter, Facebook will allienate a
handful of providers that came up with this idea - such as 8thbridge, payvment
and novelo (disclaimer: my startup). Not that no one could foresee that - they
signalled their intent on "picking a favorite and running with it" when
announcing open graph and proeminently advertising spotify.

On the flipside, it will be interesting to see if Facebook manages to
bootstrap the whole Facebook Commerce ecosystem by itself. No one had much
success so far (compared to the likes of Pinterest)

